# Taurus 82S - Reconditionned ??



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
just seen 'Taurus 82S 4" Special Police - Reconditionned', see below link.

www.tecmagex.com/2002/eng/tecloisirs/handguns/taurus_revolver/taurus_82ss4.htm

Never knew firearm companies did this. 
I just thought fot the price €300 ($200) is was a cheap plinker.
Is it worth having?
fusil


----------

